# Mean Mouse.....



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

I picked up a new mouse today... she is 5 weeks and cute as a button... Shes from the same breeder that we got Macy from, that is why we got another...

The problem is she is wild.... I know running away when trying to be picked up but this is like x10, I have picked her up twice to move her, first time I tried to hold her, she bit my thumb (hard drawing blood) second I picked her up by her tail and turned back and bit me again....

Now I am scared of her... not the biting... but me picking her up and her flying away... GAH!

The question is bring her back tomorrow or keep her the weekend and see if it gets better?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good grief! Leave the poor little thing alone and give her a chance to adjust to her new home. Then let her get used to you by putting your hand in the the tank, maybe with a treat like a chunk of dry bread...be patient and don't try to grab her that just scares her. It's rare for a mousie to be tame enough that they want to come to you at first; if that's how your first one was, you were very lucky. You could also try using a small bowl or cup and see if she'll get in it so so ayou can pick her up in that.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Give her a chance! Bless her, what a traumatic day she's had. Moving house makes me cranky enough and I understand what's going on! :lol: Just take it slowly as moustress has advised and I'm sure se'll come round 

Sarah xxx


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok thank you guys.... All 3 of our mice have been more then happy to be picked up when we first got them, and neither of us has been bitten once... I guess its a new deal!!

I will take it more slowly.... I have been such a wreck today about this....

Thank you thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Question....

Will jumpers always be jumpers? I can get her to come in to my hand but she will jump right back out, our mice are total chickens and would never jump.... Im scared to take her out all the way because shes not afraid to hop!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Like Sarah said, be patient. Five weeks is still within the 'flea' stage for some meeces. She's having to adjust to being with strange meeces. Just because she came from the same place, doesn't mean anything. Meeces that have been kept apart overnight are stranger even to former tank mates.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for your quick response!! Im just nervous that I am going to do something wrong with her.... I have never had to socialize any of ours.. She is in her own cage right now, should we wait untill shes older to try and handle her more? We have one mouse that is very friendly and I think has been in with many others in her life (she was a rescue) Should we put them together? Or wait a few more weeks?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You sholdn't leave her alone, that's cruel. she may become depressed or nutzoid. she might become territorial and never get along with other meeces. Put another female with her. And don't keep switching her around, it'll only make things more stressful for her.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Okie!!! She will be put in with Ms. Madonna right away! Should we put the baby with all 3 right away? The breeder said that the older ones would try and kill her... (Dont take this as doubting you or anything! I am just not sure!! Thank you for all of your great help!!)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't see them trying to kill her  I chuck young mice into established all-girl groups all the time and it never goes past the squeeking stage - and even that only lasts a couple of hours.

If your other ladies are friendly she will learn from them, so you'll more easily end up with a tame mouse when she sees that the other girls like you.

Sarah xxx


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Hehe KK thats what I thought  Madonna moved in with her... they LOVE eachother! So they both will be moving into the big cage next weekend with the other two! We are making small steps with her learning that shes not a wild bird


----------

